# ....newbie from Vancouver Island



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* bowser1313. Have fun here.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to AT:RockOn::banana::welcomesign::banana::RockOn:


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to the sight!:welcome:


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

welcome to at.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## stans806 (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to AT


----------

